# Starting Out



## Starting

Hello All,

First off my apologies if this question has been beaten like a dead horse I tried using the search feature, but I couldn't find anything that exactly answered my question so here you go.

I am looking for some advice on where to start? I currently have access to a normal gym for working out I am still looking into MMA gyms in my area. I will be looking into the local gyms next month when I have the free time, right now I am looking for an ideal work out plan for possibly a five day a week work out that can get me in the physical conditioning for that next step. Can anyone recommend any books or webpages on the subject I realize I can google search these questions however I don't have the experience to separate the junk information from the gems. Again to be blunt I have little experience in this area and and certainly not enough to determine a good resource from a poor one if anyone has a list of recommended readings or advice for a greenhorn like myself that would be appreciated. If anyone in the Calgary area has any advice on the local scene as well that would be even greater. All responses are appreciated raise01:

Thanks,

STARTING


----------



## ginger_beard

Starting said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First off my apologies if this question has been beaten like a dead horse I tried using the search feature, but I couldn't find anything that exactly answered my question so here you go.
> 
> I am looking for some advice on where to start? I currently have access to a normal gym for working out I am still looking into MMA gyms in my area. I will be looking into the local gyms next month when I have the free time, right now I am looking for an ideal work out plan for possibly a five day a week work out that can get me in the physical conditioning for that next step. Can anyone recommend any books or webpages on the subject I realize I can google search these questions however I don't have the experience to separate the junk information from the gems. Again to be blunt I have little experience in this area and and certainly not enough to determine a good resource from a poor one if anyone has a list of recommended readings or advice for a greenhorn like myself that would be appreciated. If anyone in the Calgary area has any advice on the local scene as well that would be even greater. All responses are appreciated raise01:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> STARTING


How've you progressed on this mate?

I started BJJ just one class a week about 6 months ago. After a while it went up to 2-3 classes a week and now I'm due to start Muay Thai classes as well. All at the same place. Eventually I'll look to take part in the general MMA classes they have.

Maybe that's one way to get your foot in the door, starting one of the arts. BJJ is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------

